# Rigs - Show us what you've got.



## Starbuck88

Hi All,

As the title, post photos and Specs of your PC.

I recently completed this budget build.

AMD Ryzen 3 2200G
8GB of 2133Mhz DDR4 Corsair Ram (Overclocked to 2993)
XFX Radeon RX480 GTR 8GB GDDR5
MSI B450M Pro-VDH V2 Mobo
240GB SSD
1TB WD Blue HDD
Coolermaster 650W PSU
Xigmatek Refract Case with Tempered Glass front and Side.
AMD Wraith Prism RGB Cooler.















Have my daughters name displaying in morse code (The flashing ring).

Plays Forza 4 on ultra settings, Destiny 2 etc in 1080p. Would struggle with those settings at 4K but I built this to get a start somewhere.


----------



## PugIain

I can't even remember what's in mine I built it that long ago.

I _think_ it's got:
Antec 1100 case with some fancy blue lights in.
Gigabyte motherboard of some sort.
2x 4GB Corsair Vengeance ram.
Intel i5 2500k running at 4.4ghz.
Cooler Master hyper 212 evo cooler.
Nvidia Gforce GTX 660ti Power edition card.
OCZ 650w psu.
Samsung 840 SSD.
2 x WD Caviar green mechanical hard drives.
24" Asus monitor.
An old SONY theatre kit for surround sound.
Corsair Strafe RGB keyboard with cherry MX brown keys.
Corsair Sabre RGB mouse.

Not state of the art, but given I haven't any games it can't play at a more than acceptable graphical setting it would be a waste to bin it for anything else.
I've bought second hand parts when things have gone pop to keep it going the last few years. The current gfx card and one of the hard drives were about £50 total a year or two ago from eBay.


----------



## Harry_p

I put this together late last year reusing some old parts, buying some bits secondhand and some new when I spotted a decent deal. It was all in an ancient case until I spent the money I got for Christmas on a new case and fans to complete it.

Coolermaster 600w psu
Asus z270 prime atx motherboard
Intel core i5 6600k overclocked to 4.6ghz
32gb corsair vengeance lpx 3000mhz ddr4
Zotac 1070ti mini 8gb
Pioneer 480gb ssd
Seagate barracuda 4tb hd in a suspended noise isolating mount
DVD rewriter ( yes, I still like physical media and buy music on cds before converting them to digital formats myself! )
Gamemax silent atx mid tower case
2x 140mm arctic pwm front mount fans
1x 120mm arctic pwm rear exhaust fan
Arctic freezer 13 cpu cooler
Benq 27" 16x9 1080p monitor
No leds

I'd been making do with an ancient Core2duo system I built about 12 years ago, building something fresh and getting back into modern games having moved to consoles a while back I've been absolutely blown away with just how stunning to look at modern stuff is.

I run pretty much everything at 1080p 60fps vsync.

Really pleased with the system, especially because at idle it's virtually silent. Way quieter than my Xbox 360 or PS3 superslim









I also put a system together for my step son last year as he's been wanting to get into pc gaming for ages. I put together a capable but more budget focused system as I wasn't sure how much use he would get out of it. Turns out he's on it every spare minute so will probably upgrade it over time and use it to teach him about pc building.

Thermaltake 550w rgb psu
Msi p63 b motherboard
Intel i7 2700k
8gb ddr3
Zotac GTX 1060 6gb
Kingston 240gb ssd
Seagate 2tb hd
DVD writer
Card reader
Fractal designs white case with side window
2x white led fractal front fans
1x white led fractal rear fan
Antec blue led cpu tower cooler ( matches the blue LEDs on the motherboard )

For what it cost it's still a very capable system, and as mentioned, he absolutely loves it and has certainly caught the bug!


----------



## GleemSpray

I read an interesting trade article the other day that is predicting big price cuts for graphics cards in the next few months because manufacturers ramped up production to meet the demands for bitcoin mining rigs and that market has now, apparently, collapsed, leaving big stocks unsold.

Hope its an accurate prediction. 

Sent from my P027 using Tapatalk


----------



## Harry_p

I'm not so sure to be honest, the mining craze ended over 6 months ago really, cards have been back down at manufacturer rrp since last summer.

The two cards I've bought relatively recently were at their low points and never saw them drop that low again. At the time people were asking as much for secondhand cards. I did wait and was expecting a big drop when the 20 series rtx cards were announced then released, but it didn't seem to affect the older ten series cards at all, they just started getting harder to find.

Ram prices have definitely dropped, I paid less for a 3000mhz 16gb stick brand new recently than 2 x 8gb unbranded 2166 sticks cost secondhand back in the summer.

I think nvidia were too greedy with their pricing for the rtx cards, they saw how successful £800 1080ti were, but they offered a massive performance jump over the next highest spec card so despite being a lot of money, were actually decent value by performance metrics.

Then the 2080ti gets announced at £1200, doesn't really offer the same leap in performance and wonder why they're not selling so well. Add to that pretty dissapointing ray tracing performance and pointless ( so far ) dlss and things aren't likely to improve any time soon.

There's a good chance they're going to have to lower rrp if they want to start shifting more of the newer cards.


----------



## Shiny

Mine, budget was £1,000:

AMD Ryzen 5 2600x
Coolermaster Hyper TX3
EVGA GTX1070 8GB Black Edition
MSI X470 Gaming Plus board
8GB GSkill Ripjaws V 
WD Black 256GB SSD
Seagate Barracuda 2TB HDD
Corsair Case
EVGA SuperNova G3 650W PSU
Phanteks 120mm fans

The case is quite plain as it sits down the side of my desk out of view, otherwise I would have gone for a clear side and some fancy lighting.

Recently also bought a Logitec G502 mouse, G123 Keyboard and PS4 Dual Shock controller.

Thought i had some pictures somewhere but can't find any.


----------



## ollienoclue

It is worth noting that if you only game at 1080p resolution then a GTX 1070 is probably going to manage even the newest games at maximum settings.

If you want higher resolutions and the maximum fidelity available you are going to need the more expensive cards and the CPU becomes a bigger factor.

I would love to spend the money and get a rig that would run everything in VR but I simply do not have the time to play now. The hardest thing my card does at the moment is folding at home from time to time.


----------



## Bouche

Currently dont have picture but im running 

i7 4790
GTX 1060 6GB Strix


debating upgrading to a i7 9700K or i9 9900K and then useing the i7 4790 for a streaming PC


----------



## Fireball411

I know this is may be hijacking the post a little but it seams you all know pc'svery well

i have 

amd phenom 2 x4 955
as rock alive xfire motherboard
8gb ddr2 ram
nvidia gtx 1050ti graphics card
samsung 500gb ssd

Im wanting to upgrade my processor and motherboard and ram

Wanting to run latest games like forza 4 and call of duties

im not that bothered about top quality graphics as long it runs and plays good and is future ish proof for next 4/5 years

what would you all recommend?

thanks


----------



## ollienoclue

Virtually any good CPU and motherboard will be fine for the next 4-5 years. Your RAM of course will need to be changed too. You need 8GB of something in there, maybe 16GB actually is better these days but anything modern will do.

Your GTX 1050 is probably about ok for todays games provided you don't want maximum settings.

The biggest part of your budget will be on your new graphics card. Even a top of the line card today which is £1000 or more might not be so hot in 5 years time. I'm not sure how old my card is now but I can still run a lot of things at high settings although I only play at 1080p.

The killer for PCs will be anything VR because the frame rate needs to be held at a very high and consistent rate.

Your existing case and SSD can be reused. If you buy a meaty graphics card you might need a new PSU.


----------



## Yatobyo

You can spend money to buy new CPU and motherboard: i5-8400 with B360 could be a good choice. 
One more 8GB RAM.
That's all.
You can check out the performance of this building on FB2Mate.
They have run test on some popular games.


----------



## SunnyBoi

My old gal with few new parts, will upgrade CPU+Mobo+ram end of the year to new Ryzen 3000

Phenom X2 550 unlocked to 4 cores and overclocked to 3.5GHz
Thermalright HR01X with DIY AM3 mount
Gigabyte 890GPA-UD3H
Corsair 4x4GB DDR3 1600MHz
Powercolor Red Devil RX580 8GB
EVGA G2 850W PSU
Seagate 2TB * 3
Toshiba 3TB
WD 640GB
WD 240GB SSD
Sandisk 32GB SSD

Logitech G502
Dell 2311 IPS LCD

For Audio I have
Objective O2 DAC
Lyrita Tube Preamp / Headphone Amp
Audio Technica W5000 Raffinato
Altec Lansing MX5021


----------



## RPC

Can't remember full spec of top of my head but basically

6 core intel i5 4.2ghz
16GB Corsair DDR4
MSI gaming Z RTX 2070
500GB Sandisk SSD
Corsair water cooler (think H50 something like that)
MSI mobo again can't remember which one 
Corsair case (570x rings a bell)
Corsair 600w Psu
Corsair extended mouse mat, m65 mouse and k50 keyboard - yes I love Corsair lol

Plugged into a 4K 60hz monitor

Just need to change my Corsair fans so they are all RGB now and get Corsair light strips/controller so can be controlled through Corsair cue

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Starbuck88

SunnyBoi said:


> My old gal with few new parts, will upgrade CPU+Mobo+ram end of the year to new Ryzen 3000
> 
> Phenom X2 550 unlocked to 4 cores and overclocked to 3.5GHz
> Thermalright HR01X with DIY AM3 mount
> Gigabyte 890GPA-UD3H
> Corsair 4x4GB DDR3 1600MHz
> Powercolor Red Devil RX580 8GB
> EVGA G2 850W PSU
> Seagate 2TB * 3
> Toshiba 3TB
> WD 640GB
> WD 240GB SSD
> Sandisk 32GB SSD
> 
> Logitech G502
> Dell 2311 IPS LCD
> 
> For Audio I have
> Objective O2 DAC
> Lyrita Tube Preamp / Headphone Amp
> Audio Technica W5000 Raffinato
> Altec Lansing MX5021


That RX580 is a great value for money card, does the Phenom bottleneck it? I see you want to go for the new Ryzen 3000 series. Great choice, After I built mine, another friend upgraded from an i5 to a Ryzen 5 2600 and another friend is building a new rig he's got everything apart from mobo, cpu and GPU as he's waiting for the 7/7 AMD release!

Going to be a busy sunday and next week watching all the reviews, testing and benchmarks!


----------

